# Which Flux or Contact Pro



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I would put either SF45's or Raiden Phantoms on a Proto. I think Contact Pros might be a bit too soft side to side.


----------



## justin8411 (Jan 9, 2012)

I thought the contact pro's were a bit stiffer than the contacts?


----------



## justin8411 (Jan 9, 2012)

I might be able to get a deal on the DMCC Lights, how do they ride compared to the SF45 and DS30?


----------



## mikeh6 (Jan 4, 2012)

i just got the ds30's to put on my proto. first ride on them will be saturday so ill keep you posted.


----------



## justin8411 (Jan 9, 2012)

On looks alone the DS30 kills it on the Proto. Good looking setup


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

justin8411 said:


> I thought the contact pro's were a bit stiffer than the contacts?


Well yeah, but they're still a mid stiff binding a best.

DMCC lights will be a little stiffer than SF45 but if you can snag them for a good price do it up.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

What I really like about the flux is the ankle strap adjustment. You can drop it down on park days for a skate style feel that allows for more lateral flex or move it up for a more aggressive response when you want to bomb steep slopes.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

go flux for sure. i love the sf45's. like extremo said, they have great ankle strap adjustability. they pair up nicely with NS and Arbor especially. super durable and go-anywhere/do-anything.


----------



## justin8411 (Jan 9, 2012)

I am bummed that I missed out on the Thryll deal... Going to end up playing full price for something.


----------



## P3 Mammoth (Dec 3, 2011)

justin8411 said:


> I have my bindings narrowed down to the following: Flux SF45, Flux DS30 and Union Contact Pro's.
> 
> I tried the Contact Pro's in the store and they toe strap is really sticky when you crank it down. I'm spending a decent amount of money and I know I'm just going to find this annoying. Other than that I love the binding.
> 
> ...


The SF45 is very responsive compared to the DS30 and contact pros. If you ride aggressively and demand performance then go with the SF45 in large. The DS30 has a much softer highback but is supportive enough for intermediate groomer runs and cruising. Both the Flux bindings have lots of adjustments, durable/comfortable straps and good ratchets.

The Contact Pro has a very small footprint for a l/xl binding. You will appreciate how your board flexes underneath your bindings. The contact pros are very light and come with good straps. The achilles heel is the mediocre ratchets.


----------



## justin8411 (Jan 9, 2012)

I really like the contact pro's they are so light for the price point. Like you said I just don't think I can get over buying a binding with a funky toe strap knowing it before I buy it...


----------

